# Abbey Lee - Gucci Resort 2010 - (x6)



## Kurupt (12 März 2011)

Thanks to Coco Selly​


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2011)

Feine Pics von Abbey :thx: dir


----------



## Q (14 März 2011)

great runway :thumbup: :thx:


----------

